# Any benefits in training in am vs pm?



## j2048b (Jul 10, 2012)

I know for a lot of people they dont like training heavy sets like squats and or deads in the am, possibly due to the spine not being able to handle the loads due to the elongation or lack there of that occurs durring the sleep cycle ( if i remember correctly the spine shrinks down to protect everything while in the sleep state, but i could be wrong... Its been years since ive studied kenisiology) 

But with all that is it better to not squat at say 4am as opposed to say 6pm or later? 

Or are there priming excercises one can do so they can squat more in the wee hours of the morning? 

Also any other body parts people believe maybe better to workout in the pm as opposed to the am?

I ask because im moving to dayshift which blows but i want to try to lift before work....

Thanks for any replys!!


----------



## DF (Jul 10, 2012)

Actually it's the opposite.  The disc rehydrates while you sleep.  The disc itself has a high water content (forget % off the top of my head).  You will actually be taller first thing in the morning because of disc rehydration.  Durning the day due to gravity some of the water is forced out of the disc (like squeezing a sponge). Make sense?

Due to my schedule my workout times are mixed.  I actually prefer to do deads in the morning before I eat a good sized meal otherwise I'd puke my guts out.


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 10, 2012)

I`ve tried boths ways feel more comfortable and more energy during morning time. I do belive first thing in the morning your body is fresh and rested , once you go thru the day energy decrease due to your daily activity (work, study etc.) but some ppl feel they get more at pm times. For me am feels better.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jul 10, 2012)

I have heard that am cardio training is better b/c you burn more fat then compared to after you have been eating all day then you burn more food. Not  any good source though just bro sci but it makes sence to me


----------



## j2048b (Jul 10, 2012)

ok cool,

everything u guys have stated all makes sense!!


DFEATON: thanks for the reply u are correct man! i did get it wrong! so i wonder if throwing a heavy barbbell ontop of the spine in early am is bad then, ive heard mixed reviews.

PIKIKI:
thanks as well for the reply! i feel like crap in the morning but hopefully it will help wake me up, but i dont want to lack in the effort department as this is where and when a lot of people can get hurt!

GSP: thanks as well, yeah fasted am cardio i have been reading about and wondered about this as well because i feel it would really wake someone up!!


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 10, 2012)

J2- I feel when I workout or do PT in the morning get me thru the day with more energy if your job keeps you active is not you will fall sleep every 30 minutes lol...


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jul 10, 2012)

For me I stronger later on in the day then I am in the morning. I don't drag in the gym and I push myself hard later in the day. Used to be the opposite but now it's what works for me.


----------



## j2048b (Jul 10, 2012)

I guess im gonna have to try it out once on dayshift, because im tired as hell in the am and with me starting my mba and having 2 young kids, im gonna have to fit it in when ever i can and if waking at 4am is what i have to do then thats what im gonna have todo,

I ll have to leave my house by 6 to get to work by about 645 so waking at 4 starting at 430 shouldnt be too bad?


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 10, 2012)

Either way works for me, but for lifting i prefer during the day, after i got a meal or 2 in me. Im whith cashout on the deads. I'm a puker too.


----------



## DarksideSix (Jul 11, 2012)

i have to work out first thing in the morning because of my schedule.  it takes about 2 weeks to get use to and then it's just like any other training session.  plus it's a great way to jump start your metabolism.


----------



## JOMO (Jul 11, 2012)

I prefer to lift around 5pm if I am on a dayshift schedule! For when I have to be in at work at 3pm, I would wake up at around 9, have a good breakfast and relax till about noon when I would go. So, I need to be up for at least 3hrs and have a good solid meal in me before lifting.


----------



## Get Some (Jul 11, 2012)

There is no right or wrong answer here, but if you are looking to time your workouts for a GH repair type of response then in the evening would be the beest time. Your GH levels peak during sleep (unless you are pinning GH!) so that's a time that you can shoot for. I personally don't feel comfortable lifting weights in the morning, but not for the GH reason. It's more due to the fact that I feel to get in the necessary preworkout meal, prep myself for the workout, go to the gym, workout, drive back, and get ready for work would take way longer than I have time for in the morning. I would literally need to be up at 4 AM or so to swing that! which BTW.... fuck that! lol. I have more time in the late afternoon or night to do this. I am much more comfortable with fasted Am cardio. It doesn't tire me out for the rest of the day like weight training does. I don't know about you but after a leg workout I like to hobble out of the gym like a cripple.... not exaclty a good look at work, haha


----------



## 69nites (Jul 11, 2012)

Ideally I like to do fasted cardio in the am and lift in the pm.


----------



## DarksideSix (Jul 11, 2012)

i lift in the AM, what is the benefit of eating or fasting before working out??  I don't do much cardio, only lift.  I get up at 6, usually make some quick egg whites and oatmeal and then head strait to the gym.  

If i were to just get up and go lift on an empty stomach and then come home and eat post workout, how would this affect me?


----------



## milleniumgirl (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm a morning person and I like working out at 8AM.  My energy levels decrease in the afternoon and lifting at 5PM is not an option ...


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 11, 2012)

I don`t think so Dark, I have try both ways even try to eat before and after workout. I think is just depend on what you think works better for you and your daliy routine.


----------



## Georgia (Jul 11, 2012)

As long as you put in work...it doesn't matter


----------



## DarksideSix (Jul 11, 2012)

well i tried it this morning, definately didn't have thesame energy i do when i eat before working out.  was off by a rep or 2 on some big lifts, but that could also be do to being in pct now as well.

I know i use to not eat before i worked out first thing in the morning and then 3J told me to start eating breakfast.  it took some time to get use to it but seemed i had more energy when i ate before....obviously do to the carbs for energy.  just wonering if by not eating it will help trim some fat.  i'm leaning out good but i got that last little bit i'm trying to shred.


----------

